# Happy Birthday Revenant!!!!!!!



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Revenant!!!! Hope its a good one!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Scary Birthday.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

happy birthday!
hope you have a good one!
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

happy birthday dear Revenant


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

slimy said:


> Scary Birthday.


After 40, they're getting a little scarier every year.

Thanks everybody! 

:jol:


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

have a good one man


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Revenant.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday! I remember turning 41..it aint that bad. Beats the alternative!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!! So, did anything good happen??? Get any goodies??


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Being over 40 rocks!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Revenant!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Revenant! Hope ya had a great one! :>


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday to you!
Happy Belated Birthday to you!
Happy Belated Birthday to Revenant!
Happy Belated Birthday to you!
Hope it was a good one.


----------

